

Ask HN: Brainstorming project ideas around Bitcoins. Any ideas? - vail130

I&#x27;m looking for a side project and Bitcoins have piqued my interest lately. One initial thought was a web app that provides (semi) real-time stats on BTC price velocity and possibly some predictions based on historical behavior and such. Another is some sort of command-line tool for interacting with bitcoins or facilitating transactions.<p>Just looking for some more ideas. I&#x27;m open to pretty much anything as far as language and app. The more likely it is to actually be useful to people, the better.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
cghendrix
[http://blog.roguecode.co.za/Netduino-Windows-Phone-
Bitcoin-t...](http://blog.roguecode.co.za/Netduino-Windows-Phone-Bitcoin-
tracker-Azure)

Maybe you could extend that somehow?

~~~
vail130
That looks really cool. I'll have to read more about it. Thanks!

------
roundtriangle
If your predictions are any good, you do not need the web frontend for your
app. Just automatically trade based on them. A good CLI tool already exists,
it is called "sx".

~~~
vail130
Haha, that's true. But I'd also need a lot of capital that I'm willing to
risk... I'll check out sx though. Thanks.

